# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Shots on Rocks

## Huenokc

Any information on a bar/restaurant named Shots on Rocks ? Just saw an alcohol beverage application in that name. The address is 1117 N Broadway. This is currently the Downtown Plaza gas station. I was wondering if it was going to be part of the gas station or takeover the property. As far as I can tell, it is the only gas station in at least a square mile.

----------

